# Tribute Standard Equipment



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

After various posts here I would like to establish what is, or is not, standard equipment for the new Tributes.
I have no fog lights on my 550 but I have heard that fog lights are fitted to other new ones. Also I have a shower rail, but no shower curtain. Again I have no interior mirror, although the drop-on fitment is on the windscreen.
So come on Triumf and you others, Lazza etc., arm me with info so I can go to the dealers with confidence.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*tribute standard equipment*

Hi oldenstar
j ust came in from putting on rear camera on 550, hav,nt been out in it yet to busy admiring it, You seem to be missing a lot of things on your 550, there is a shower curtain Unsure on fog lights,you are more than welcome to check my 550 out if you think of anything else your missing 
triumf,


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Triumf. Just look at the front of your van and see if the fog light nacelles on each side actually have a light in them, or just a plastic grille like mine.
Can't make up my mind if your alloys are better than mine or not. :roll: 
I think yours will be easier to clean as they have fewer spokes.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

*Standard 550 equipment*

Hi Oldenstar . I no longer know what is standard or not on the 550 we have ordered .We live in the North East and have ordered our van from Barrons . When we placed the order we had seen a van with a roof ladder and front fogs.When we queried if that was standard or a show special from the Peterborough show the guy rang the CI rep who confirmed nothing had been addded to the vehicle ! I have since asked again and been given confirmation of both so if they are not on our van we will expect them to be put on .I think that CI are putting them out so fast that if there is a roof ladder or fog lights in reach they go on if not it goes out without them ! Incidentally not so sure we want the ladder now ! As to rear view mirror or shower curtain can't remember seeing either on the van we only had a quick look at because it belonged to someone else , so, they may have been there. sorry not much help!


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all not sure obout this years model as I have last years. But the silver model as I have fog lights came as standard, it also came with an interior mirror and a shower curtain. So you should get all these on this years model, Ihope you all get what should be standard fittings.

Bernie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Surely a rear view mirror on the windscreen is a legal requirement for any motor vehicle not just a motorhome ?

They'd hardly put the stand for it on the screen if it didn't have a mirror to attach .....would they ? Sounds like our drainer and chopping board. They were removed to avoid them being stolen from the forecourt and never put back.

G


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Surely a rear view mirror on the windscreen is a legal requirement for any motor vehicle not just a motorhome ?
> 
> G


No it isn't. Some vans don't even have rear windows. You must have a mirror but it doesn't have to be on the windscreen: the 'wing' mirrors will suffice.

Harvey


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*tribute standard equipment*

Hi again oldenstar,
No there isnt any fog lights on my 550, My wheels are on the early brouchers on the 550 and i much prefer them to yours so no i,m not swapping, The interior mirror is taken off when you close windscreen blinds but ill leave mine off all the time now my reverseing camera is up and running, Got TV ariel bolted to ladder at the moment till i decide which ariel to go for ( dont like drilling to many holes in 550 )
triumf,


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TRIBUTE EQUIPMENT*

Hi Oldenstar
Sorry i hav'nt got back to you sooner but i've been on nights this week.
Anyway My 650 came with driving/fog lights,a plain white shower curtain and the interior mirror, although we have no rear windows,it was in the laptop glovebox.We also got a set of fitted carpets,one for the cab area and a set for the rest of the van,however the ones for the living area are pretty useless and dangerous as they have no anti slip backing,i nearly broke my neck just trying to step in the van!which could have been nasty,but it gave the wife a laugh.Browhills also put a radio/cd player for free as none were fitted. Hope this has been of some help to you.
Good luck with the dealers
Cheers Lazza


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks to all for your input. I have just been to Kerrs, who have two 650's and one 550. Both 650's have spot lights fitted, but the 550 doesn't.
So it looks as if they are standard on the 650, and not on the 550-the logic defeats me; same cab, same engine etc., and no mention of fog lights on their brochures. :roll: 
Kerrs MD says he will ask Auto Trail as he had been unaware of the difference so we will see what they say.
Shower curtain still not arrived, but he did go and find me a mirror from the workshop-when I got home and tried it, wrong size for the windscreen fitment :evil: 
Also had a good look at the washroom door (with its 140 degree opening).
No chance of modifying the hinges to make it 180 degrees because the opening door only clears the kitchen worktop by about one eighth of an inch-bummer
Thanks again all


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Oldenstar just a quick note regarding bathroom door, my auant has a 550 she is disabled and her partner has reversed the door, so it opens to the back of the van instead of the front and it works a treat.

Bernie


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Bernie-sounds interesting but would have to think of the ramifications with a reversed door-ie the seperator section on the back of the door etc.. I suppose as it is only the two of us I could simply take the door off and use a curtain. (After all, after 30 odd years we know each other quite well by now :wink: )
We will leave it alone for a while anyway.
Totally agree with you Lazza re the carpets. Simply took mine out as soon as I got home, rolled them, wrapped them, and parked them until I dispose of the van. Plus I love the smart 'Trigano' motif on the cab carpet located just under the drivers feet :roll: That will keep clean, not. So that is now covered with a simple cab mat.
And Triumf, if your smart wheels disappear one night it won't be me 'cause I quite like mine too-bit of a bugger to clean though.
Happy mhoming


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*fog lights on 550`*

Hi Oldenstar,

We have fog lights on the 550 we got on Wednesday. Shower curtain has to be forwarded to us as does plug for toilet sink. We do have an inside mirror.

They even fitted the aerial on the top middle front - pity there is no radio!

Further Question - what kind of rack/container are people putting their plates in on the 550. Dealer gave us a wire rack as a freebie, managed to get it in the top of the long cupboard under the sink but it will be very awkward to operate.

Jacobite


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Amazing. The Tributes appear to be equipped with whatever the assemblers had to hand at the time :roll: 
I wonder if Jacobites foglights are a good enough reason to demand that my van be fitted with them too?
As the number of times I have used foglights (when I had them) is minimal, it is not too much of an issue with me-it's the principle.
As for plates Jacobite, we use an excellent picnic case, given to me for subscribing to MMM at the London show last year (great deal), which we store in the cupboard under the fridge.
We tend not to use this cupboard for hanging clothes (no smart jackets etc when camping), finding we can get his and hers clothes in the two cupboards over the bench seat. Outer clothes go over the cab with our freestanding table.
We use plastic baskets to keep stuff in in the central open cupboard.
On a selfish note have just purchased a deLonghi mini oven which will sit on the bottom of said under fridge cupboard-SWMBO say she doesn't need an oven, but I will when on my own!!


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

Oldenstar,
I agree, it is the principle which matters. We may never use them either.If they are meant to be standard, you should have them.

Re the oven, we were told that the grill/oven, whilst not a proper oven, would heat a pie or pizza. I also bought a miniature oven recently, it cooks (gluten free) steak pies from frozen, it saves me putting on the range oven for one pie!!

We are thinking of an electric hotplate of some type as well.

I managed to get the roof blind open, thank goodness. Won't shut it for a long time.
#
Jacobite


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Although it would appear I appear in the minority with having the previous Tribute model the fog lights are very effective. Are there any owners of the 2006 Tribute on this site as I am now feeling rather alienated.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't feel alienated Grumps-you are one of us.
One big happy :roll: Tribute family
It's just that your version has had all the gremlins sorted by now


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Only joking sent PM to Nuke for consideration of specific group.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Grumpyman

We have last year's model, same as yours. So don't think you are on your own! We think it is brilliant. Did consider waiting for the new models but having read all the little niggles they are experiencing, think we made the right decision. Have had no problems with it, apart from the silver paint flaking from one of the roof bars. Danum fixed that promptly and it is okay now. 

Quite agree about having a separate forum for Tributes. I counted about 60 separate posts for Tributes under the Panel Van section. Looking at the other specific makes what on earth is a Concorde? Some of the specific makes had hardly any topics listed at all and some had only a few and those were ages old. 

I always look at the first 30 posts in the summary when I am on the site, then look at posts since my last visit. So wouldn't miss any topics at all if Tributes had their own listing.

I find all the topics interesting. Like to keep abreast with what is happening under all the specific makes.

Pammy (and Keith)


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

FWIW Grumpyman and others I too have sent a PM to Nukeadmin requesting that the Panel Van Conversion forum be moved into the main Community Forum section, possibly next to American RV's, rather than as an add-on to the last heading on the site.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Perhaps we could take over the Meets section which has been shot seems of more interest. :wink:


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*STICKING FOOFLIGHT BLIND*

Hi Jacobite
iv'e seen your post about the sticking roof blind.Have you and Oldenstar had the same trouble? and was it the small blind on the rear roof vent? if so i had the same trouble.Eventually i managed to get it open,i found to get it open you have to press the outer casing of the vent on the side facing the rear doors, if you look in the centre of that side you will see a square,press this in and it lifts the outer casing enough to release the blind.(it worked on mine anyway). 
Ceers Lazza
P.S.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*stocking rooflight*

Hello Lazza,

thanks for that. I will have a look at that before I shut the blind
again. It was closed for a couple of days before I could get it
open. I was actually thinking of a velcro dot at each corner and
just making my own blind with matching velcro corners to stick to
that at night.

There seem to be an awful lot of different blinds in this van, we are
having to close them during the day and open the windows because
of the sun and heat. Why am I complaining about that? :?

Jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

The main source of rattles on my van are the blinds, the big roof one its the 2 metal wires down the sides, the sliding door blind handle rattles against the housing, some are better left open and some shut & some stick. I think they were designed for caravans where they could rattle away to their hearts content and no one could hear them :wink: 

I am having a major rattle hunt at the moment including unsticking things that stick, if some one wants to start a thread with their findings and fixes I will contribute if I find anything not already mentioned! I like the fix Lazza posted.

On Topic - No rear view mirror, No shower curtain but have spots on my 650.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*roof blind above kitchen area*

Have just tried Lazza's way of opening the blind and couldn't get it to work. I thought it was a case of it stuck for days!

I turned to face the back door, pushed the blind upwards and towards me and it opened brilliantly - well almost. I had been trying the same method with my back to the door without much luck although it did open eventually.

Will use that method in future if the blind is closed

Jacobite


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*ROOF BLIND*

Hi Jacobite
you was right to face the back doors,i had a look at mine and i had got it the wrong way around  It says Fiamma on the outside edge thats where i think you press in and it does open it but its still a bit fiddly.I am going back to Brownhills tomorrow to have an awning fitted so i will have a word with one of the fitters to see how it should be done.
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*roof blinds*

We had our van out this morning, first time since bringing it home from the dealer.

The large roof blind doesn't half rattle, as 650 and others say. This morning we seemed to have a rattle we didn't have when coming home, maybe some of the items I have put in cupboards etc. I suppose not locking the cutlery drawer didn't help, at least it didn't all come out.

The most annoying thing was the wardrobe/cupboard flying open, it kept doing it. I have put some things in there, a couple of travelling rugs, the extra bit for the bed, our vehicle instructions and a couple of levellers at the back. It was shutting OK but seemed to be very open looking at the top centre. I shut it a few times but it kept opening. Maybe another problem for me to see the dealer about when we go about the shower waste pipe.

Jacobite


----------

